# Value of 26 inch mens Hoppy bike?



## steve doan (Feb 26, 2013)

Complete 26 inch mens hoppy bike with all original parts, saddle bags, holsters. and guns. Owner also has matching trycycle.  Both nicely restored aith hubcaps.  He has six sets of guns, hat bebe gun, blanket. . ets. Thanks, Steve Doan.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm interested. Got any pics?


----------



## steve doan (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hoppy bike*

I have not bought the bike yet. Steve


----------



## bike (Feb 26, 2013)

*If a guy rode up to my -7th 8th grade class ~12yo*



steve doan said:


> I have not bought the bike yet. Steve




on that thing I woud beat you(Steve -not, the kid)  up and smash it....Well maybe the kid too- gotta be careful who your mentors are.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2013)

bike said:


> on that thing I woud beat you(Steve -not, the kid)  up and smash it....Well maybe the kid too- gotta be careful who your mentors are.




We had a couple of creeps like you in our neighborhood back in the day (60's) Thankfully they're dead now.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 26, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 27, 2013)

*Condition is everything*

Originality is the other thing -- Pics would help determine both --


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 27, 2013)

i find it hard to believe steve that you never bought a hoppy bike before? after owning aerocycles,bluebirds,robins,etc.


----------



## steve doan (Feb 27, 2013)

*Hoppy bike*

I had a 20 inch Hoppy bike and everyone picked it apart so I would give it to them. Steve


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 28, 2013)

*26 inch - no caps*

26 Inch Hoppy's did not come with guns and holsters, only the smaller ones.

I read that on Leon D's site so I am supposed to say that. NBHAA is a site where you are made to feel like a lowly ignorant person who knows nothing compared to the author himself who constantly reminds you of this every few sentences along with the fact that most collectors are just stupid butchers of custom bicycles.

However he does request that if you pass on information from his site that you always say it was his greatness that provided it, so here I am doing as told. Shame it's so repellant over there - if you always write everything in *bold* text then it no longer serves it's prupose 

So, I repeat, - Hoppy's that came in 26inch did not have the cap gun accessories. - I'd have em on mine for sure if I had one - I just happened to read it yesterday and it seemed relevant.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 28, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> 26 Inch Hoppy's did not come with guns and holsters, only the smaller ones.




I always thought that too, the 26' Hoppy's were sold sans guns and holsters. Then someone sent me an advertisement featuring the bumper bar on the tank as the bar to hang your holster!


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 28, 2013)

*Great!*

I'm glad you said that. So from what you saw the 26inch Hoppy's had guns on them and that tank bar was where you were supposed to hang them. So the NBHAA is wrong about that - I figured that all that boasting and elitism was a bit creepy and couldn't all be right all the time.  - thanks for confirming that  - I'd love a 26inch Hoppy.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 28, 2013)

=============================================


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 28, 2013)

*wow*

Nice Hoppy


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2013)

*Ricks Restoration....*

Didnt Rick Dale get a nos tank from a guy with the bars on it? I might be thinking of another bike,maybe that tank just came with nos emblems.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*Join the club... BAMMM!*

We have all been taught a lesson from Chubby Checker... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbK0C9AYMd8


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 28, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> in all the reasearch i have done. i found that they did not come with holsters or guns on the 26 inch.



 I was on board with you, adamant about this until another Caber sent me the ad featuring the holsters on the tank bumpers...much like this. 


 

I'll see if I can find the advertisment...here's some pics of my stable, a 24" and 26" (note my 26 doesn't have the bumpers)


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 28, 2013)

*Nice*

Nice Bikes!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 28, 2013)

very nice set of bikes.  i like the holesters but getting  them sets me back 5-600 for a nice set so i will probably not put them on even though they look great.  like to see the adverts on it. 
 that show really f--d that bike up but some of the parts he got was killer i would have loved to get those peddals they were really nice.


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 28, 2013)

bike said:


> on that thing I woud beat you(Steve -not, the kid)  up and smash it....Well maybe the kid too- gotta be careful who your mentors are.




I'm with *bike* on this one... the value is that of a regular and repeated ass-whoopin' until the message is received ..._"priceless"_    :eek:


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 28, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> that show really f--d that bike up but some of the parts he got was killer i would have loved to get those peddals they were really nice.




Yeah, James has been trying to right what they wrong!


----------

